# another newbie



## cherrypie556

hiya just joined, can i ask is there more to this site than im receiving, as only 6 threads in TTC cant be right? :?


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

its a new forum hun


----------



## Imi

Hi cherrypie ...

We are a new site hun, we have more posts in chart stalker ... y don't you take a look???

Nice to meet you hun :D
xx


----------



## Wobbles

The forum became live just over 48 hours ago hun x Lots more to be tweaked yet.

Pounce on Cherrypie & a BIG welcome from me.

*hugs*


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum! xx


----------



## HB

Hey hun, 
Welcome to the forum.... TTC section is a bit quiet at the moment, the chart stalkers thread is the busiest cos we're all nosy! So alot of the advice seems to go on in there!

And like the girls said its only 48 hours old.

Hope you stick around

xox


----------

